# Any recommended injector / fuel system cleaners?



## BriGTI (Jul 18, 1999)

Recently bought a CPO 2017 Jetta with 1.4t engine. Not knowing what kind of fuel was used by the previous owner I'm thinking of using a fuel additive to make sure everything is clean. Is the tried and true Techron ok or is there something that works better for DI engines?


----------



## ptrd (Aug 25, 2017)

BriGTI said:


> Recently bought a CPO 2017 Jetta with 1.4t engine. Not knowing what kind of fuel was used by the previous owner I'm thinking of using a fuel additive to make sure everything is clean. Is the tried and true Techron ok or is there something that works better for DI engines?


For the most part, DI engines you can't really just rely on cleaner to truly get clean. 

Anyways, the car is around a year old, should still be good unless you have like 50k miles already.


----------



## BriGTI (Jul 18, 1999)

I understand the injectors and valves require different treatments in these engines. Is Techron ok for cleaning the injectors and something like this ok for cleaning the valves?

http://www.crcindustries.com/products/gdi-ivd-174-intake-valve-cleaner-11-wt-oz-05319.html


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

If that spray actually worked...it would be worth $500 a can. I suppose they need to do before/after scoping. I wouldn't buy unless it was proven, and wouldn't "wash" the oil off the cylinder wall causing engine damage, etc.


----------



## BriGTI (Jul 18, 1999)

Mark17jettaS said:


> If that spray actually worked...it would be worth $500 a can. I suppose they need to do before/after scoping. I wouldn't buy unless it was proven, and wouldn't "wash" the oil off the cylinder wall causing engine damage, etc.


Do you have any recommendations?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## awesomename (Feb 6, 2018)

I have a 2015 1.8 tsi and the guys at Tyrolsport recommended the walnut cleaning at around 70k miles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

